# Clammy hands & Feet?



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Does anyone else have a babe with clammy, sweaty little hands & feet? I don't remember DS1 being like this at all. It seems he is always cold & sweaty, but only his hands and feet. Hmm...he is 8 weeks old if that is any help. I don't think I should be worried, it just seems weird.


----------



## Xavismom (Dec 22, 2009)

My DS is like this sometimes. I guess I never thought anything about it until I saw your post! Hes 3 mo, but I've noticed it since he was born.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Yeah, I don't know what it is. They seem sweaty, and that makes them cold in turn. Odd, definately. He's generally happy as a clam, but he's got some cold sweaty appendages!


----------



## mollusk (Oct 24, 2008)

I was just talking about this at work today! I never recall ds having such alarmingly cold and clammy hands... dd always does! Some people mentioned that they thought sometimes baby's extremeties are often clammy/sweaty because of underdeveloped sweat glands. others said it was a circulatory thing ...but that putting your hand on their chest/tummy is a better indicator of if they are cold or not.


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes, my son has this same problem. The sad thing is that I am not as puzzled about it, because he got it from me. As long as I can remember, I have always had clammy hands and feet. It doesn't matter if it's hot or cold, if I'm relaxing or nervous, or even have just woken up. It just comes out of nowhere for no reason and goes away just the same. Hyperhidrosis, I believe is the name.
I just feel so bad that of all the traits he could have gotten from me, he got this...


----------



## dosergirl (Feb 6, 2009)

my daught has this, she gets it from dh who is the same way. as long as she doesnt have afever, it doesnt bother me


----------



## Miasmamma (Sep 20, 2006)

DD2 was like that as a new baby, but she's since outgrown it. I don't remember when I stopped noticing it though.


----------



## SarahSL (Jul 11, 2012)

My four year old son is exhibiting this too and in our case it is due to hyperhidrosis. I also have hyperhidrosis that affects my hands and feet. I'm just sad that he has to deal with this too. I was hoping with all my heart that this difficult, herditary affliction would skip him. But it appears to be starting already. Do any other moms out there want to swap notes about their experiences with this and their kids? I was a in my teenage years when I started experiencing hyperhidrosis and I'm just hoping my son can enjoy most all of the "normal" kid things without too much trouble or embarrasment. I would love to hear from some moms who are dealing with this too! Thanks!


----------



## Kaydove (Jul 29, 2010)

My 4 month old DD has the sweatiest feet! She does get cold without socks on. She's a very sweaty baby. I have hyperhidrosis in my armpits which was horrible in jr. high, so hoping she doesn't have it as well and its just a phase. I keep apologizing to her .


----------



## AnnaR (Mar 6, 2011)

Do you allow your baby to be in the sun for short periods of time? 10-15 min? From a complete stranger I got this, which I thought was a bit of complete quackery, but I tend to consider alternative points of view and I filed it away... They said to that a baby with sweaty feet needs to be in the sun more to gain vitamin D and the clammy feet will not be as clammy. How or why that is I don't know..


----------



## CahniK (Oct 14, 2012)

I have hyperhidrosis and had surgery for it a few years back - it really helped. My baby (almost 3 months) already has very cold, clammy hands and feet. There are treatments that can be done when she gets older (other than surgery) but I feel bad she has to experience this for now. I'm going to see if it continues (some say they grow out if it) and i will look into homeopathic remedies, as they are natural and can be given to infants with no side effects.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

Both my kiddos were really sweaty when they were tiny, but they outgrew by a few months...


----------

